# velo orange



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever used thier parts? Are they as nice as the website seems to show?


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

1971tch said:


> Has anyone ever used thier parts? Are they as nice as the website seems to show?


I've purchased 2 sets of fenders, 2 bottom brackets, leather handlebar tape, water bottle holder, a couple of bagsm and a few other things. I've always been completely satisified and will continue buying their stuff.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a seatpost of theirs on my Gunnar. Very nice quality and a good design.

I also put a VO headset in a Vitus 979. Again, good quality. No complaints.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Good stuff. Well made.

I've got fenders, bags, racks, headsets and seatposts from them. All good stuff.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I sell their stuff. I've loved every item I've ever bought.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great stuff.....I've bought many things over the years....

This is a VO stem....I bought it because I liked the no spacer look


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is another VO part in the wild, their Treadless Stem Adapter. Nicest one I've ever seen. The finish is just beautiful, and they actually gave thought to form, as well as function.

This is for the Trek Classic (1983 Trek 560) that I'm updating. Seen here with the Ritchey Classic stem I bought from Platy for the same bike.

View attachment 252667


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good stuff. Their headsets, in particular, are a real bargain. That's gonna be the next headset I buy.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Agreed with all of this. They are a top notch outfit. Both parts and their customer service.


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great stuff.....I've bought many things over the years....
> 
> This is a VO stem....I bought it because I liked the no spacer look


One thing I hate about VO is that they orphan a lot of very nice parts, such as exactly that stem! Another is their earlier Stronglight-copy needle-bearing headset. They have another one now, that looks like a Shimano cartridge design. Knowing a little bit about engineering and what it takes to really refine a product, I can't emagine their products are nearly as refined as they should be, given that the designs seem to get discarded rather than iterated with incremental improvement. 

I have had a few nice parts of theirs, I just look over my shoulder until several years are behind them.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

@ Dave: is that a 1" inch fork that you used the VO Tall Stack 1 1/8th stem on?? If so, how did you do the shim spacers???


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

merckxman said:


> @ Dave: is that a 1" inch fork that you used the VO Tall Stack 1 1/8th stem on?? If so, how did you do the shim spacers???


The fork is 1 1/8"....


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Their oft-praised seatpost is, IME, lacking. The shaft is undersized and has an inconsistent OD. The clamp/head design won't allow a level position on some frames (depending on STA), and the clamps are prone to cracking. But it's pretty and has lots of offset.


----------



## drewellison (Jun 9, 2006)

I've bought some stems and stem adapters from VO. Been very pleased with the quality. If I were to buy aluminum fenders, it's where I'd go. 
Drew


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone have experience with the quill stems. Was just on the VO site and it's a beauty. Would I be better off with an adapter and an 1 1/8 stem?


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

Anybody try the wheels?


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting some of the wheels as well.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I've had mixed luck.

I'm happy with one of their seat post. 

The rack with integrated decaleur has way too much slop in the bag attachment, and it flops all over the place. 

One set of their down tube shifters didn't work, and little pieces sprung all over my garage when I took them off the bike. They wouldn't refund my money for the faulty shifters because I didn't return the spring or whatever parts flew out of it when it self destructed. 

I have one of their TA copy cranksets, and it's been nice, but it is pretty new. 

The little bag loops they sell that clamp to seat rails to hold a bag were oversized and wouldn't tighten down on the rails, so they were useless.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've recently built up a touring bike (Surly LHT) using predominantly VeloOrange components coupled with a suntour/shimano/simplex drivetrain. So far everything looks the part and works reliably - the true test will come when I set off on a 4 month self-supported tour through Europe next week! Stay tuned for an updated performance report come August.

In the meantime, here are some pics of the bike, including a closeup of the VO cranks and pedals, as well as my rather bizarre Suntour RD:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

This is one beautiful bicycle


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Matt1986 said:


> I've recently built up a touring bike (Surly LHT) In the meantime, here are some pics of the bike, including a closeup of the VO cranks and pedals, as well as my rather bizarre Suntour RD:
> 
> 
> Dang...
> ...


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

Has anyone tried their new canti brakes?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I have their positive rise quill stem, really is a great product. I want to get their sew-up handlebar tape for my BMC when I replace what's on it now.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Wondering about the Grand Cru 1" polished headset. Anyone used it? Appears to use drop-in cartridge bearings which is nice and sure looks the part on the outside.










I intend to use this on my Italian threaded 1990 Concorde PDM replica frame.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Matt1986 said:


> I've recently built up a touring bike (Surly LHT) using predominantly VeloOrange components coupled with a suntour/shimano/simplex drivetrain. So far everything looks the part and works reliably - the true test will come when I set off on a 4 month self-supported tour through Europe next week! Stay tuned for an updated performance report come August.
> 
> In the meantime, here are some pics of the bike, including a closeup of the VO cranks and pedals, as well as my rather bizarre Suntour RD:


Sweet build--are the racks also VeloOrange?


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

paredown said:


> Sweet build--are the racks also VeloOrange?


Cheers! 

Nope, the racks are made by Tubus - I heard they're among the most reliable for extended, fully-loaded touring. That said, I never really checked out the VO offerings. 

Now, time to get myself to the airport and start de-beautifying my bike!


----------

